
Introduction to computational thinking for real-world problems with Julia - yarapavan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGojI9xcCfg
======
yarapavan
Course Info:
[https://github.com/mitmath/18S191](https://github.com/mitmath/18S191)

Lectures and Problem Sets:
[https://github.com/mitmath/18S191/blob/master/course-
materia...](https://github.com/mitmath/18S191/blob/master/course-materials.md)

